# Snookin by the light of the meteors



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

My boys are not fisherman(yet). I am working on it... My oldest says he wants to stay up and watch the meteors after 10 pm. I told him it would be a great time to fish and watch for meteors, and we would see more over the dark sky of the water!!!

We hit the water at 9 and looked around but low tide and no current :-?.
Anyway, made a super nice cast at my favorite spot and handed off the rod(my 11 year old cant cast under a dock!!). It was fish on and then fish in the boat!!! 

1/8 oz jig head with a 4 inch white shad tail. Its my kids first snook so a pic was in order!!









We ended up with 4 fish and pulled hooks on 2 more. Last note- I tried a mirrolure catch 2000 a couple trips ago and I can tell you that lure is great, it flies far, tracks nice and the fish are crazy for it. Geoff Jr caught his 2nd fish on it and the snook ate the whole lure, he wanted it so bad!!! I reached in, got the rear hooks loose from his gills and had a nice release, showing Jr that the fish was ok.










We saw a few meteors, had a good time and maybe I got him hooked on snook!!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Good job! Please get him interested! We need a new generation of torch bearers. Sounds like a great father son experience. So how soon after getting in the truck did he "crash"?


----------

